# ***URGENT*** GOOFY ATE PART OF A CANDLE



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

non scented, not sure how much he ate or just chewed it into pieces. I called the poison center just now, and they said as long as it wasn't scented, to just watch him for the next 48 hours and add more fiber to his diet. Does that sound right?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll call your vet, too and see what they say. How big of a chunk was it? Did he munch it up in small bits? I would assume that it would melt a bit and become soft and hopefully pass through fine (I'd check his stools over the next 12-48 hours) and hopefully he'll be fine. Call your vet to see what they say. Hope he's ok!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

It should be ok as they said as long as it is not scented or citronella. My family's old dog used to love to eat candles and crayons, anything wax. It would pass right through in the little pieces she had swallowed. Very colorful yard.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

My dogs are always eating stuff they aren't supposed to. It's amazing what can come out the other end. There was one thing I wasn't sure of. Balto ate a Bounce dryer sheet. It's mostly paper, but I didn't know how much he ate or what chemicals might harm him. That was the only time I intentionally invoked the H2O2 Barf Concoction. It's just 2 teaspoons of Hydrogen Peroxide, and sometimes they'll even do it themselves. It was so sad to see the look on his face, though, when he started urking.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Carole, I've done that before too. Coke ate an entire box (6 months) of Interceptor pills and a good bit of the packaging. I took him to the store immediately, gave him the peroxide in the parking lot, and he had chucked it all before we even made it home. I called the e-vet when I got home and they said he would have been fine, but I didn't know and didn't want to waste time inducing vomiting if that's what he needed.


----------

